# In need of S&W Parts for a 686-6



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I need to replace the hammer assembly in my 686-6. Does anyone know where I can get parts for this gun? All of the hammers I see for sale online have the hammer-attached firing pin and others are out of stock. Where are the parts for these things? Thanks.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would contact a local gunsmith.


----------

